# Ear Candles



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

My Mother makes about 300 a week. She teaches natural healing and such.
So I guess, yes she knows a great deal about them.


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

Is it possible to talk with your mother?

When I was almost 18 years old, I had a horse that was acting problematic. I took this mare under the leather, and set out to a pasture to do battle with her. The bottom line intention of this was for her to be a little less self willed. Since this time, please tell your mom, that I have become a "Correctional Officer" This is the one thing that has stayed the same.

The unthinkable happened during this brief "romp" in the bush.

As "Goblin" and I contested in our wills, a shadow was cast upon us. I heard a noise that scared me. I looked up, and saw the bottom of an aircraft. It then leaned to the right and as the right wing hit the dirt it spun in the direction of this turn.

I will spare the reader the details.

The impact of the explosion hit me hard! I was knocked out cold due to the lack of O2 that was burned in the flame.

Suffice to say that I endured a bit of Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome.

The long term damage was that my ears were blown out from the explosion.

Now during my later years, the only relief from the lingering pain of this has been through ear candles. They are hard to come by in Canada, and I have spent a small fortune on them to be able to endure the pain that was caused by this US Jet.

If your mother is able, and much more so WILLING, to pass the working ability on to me to make these candles?....please tell her that I would be very grateful.

Thanks in advance. 

[email protected]


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

I suppose not! Thanks anyway!


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

sent you a pm


----------

